# .380 Ammo



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

3 boxes of 50 rounds each. 1 Winchester and 2 Remington. All rounds are fmj. $20 a box or all 3 for $50. Located near the zoo in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*380 ammo*

I'll take them, I'm going to pm you


----------

